# links about why babywise is so bad



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

i need some mainstream articles about why babywise is so bad... TIA!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

http://www.ezzo.info/ is the main place to go.

Were you looking for something more mainstream, like an article you might find in Parents magazine or something? I'm not sure I've seen anything like that. Truly mainstream publications tend to stay away from condemning any one way of parenting, no matter how much evidence might indicate that that way is harmful to children.


----------



## mamatoElias (Aug 2, 2006)

Just curious- what is babywise? (sorry if that's a silly question!)


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

hey thanks for that link. i found this whole page of news stories.

http://www.ezzo.info/newsreports.htm

MtE, check the link.


----------



## adamanderin (Aug 4, 2007)

Had never heard of babywise before those articles.

Babywise is bad.


----------

